# Keeping birds out of your boathouse?



## asago

The plastic Owl isn't cutting it anymore... suggestions on how to keep birds out of my boathouse?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

String mono all around like a spider web in the rafters, pretty sure that works


----------



## NavySnooker

when you get bored, post up with a pellet gun and bust their heinies. that's what i'd do. but the mono idead works pretty darn well for seagulls and the like. i hate those flying rats, they poo on everything like cormorants. can't stand 'em. good luck my man


----------



## user207

_Get your self a rotisary motor. Make a fixture that will attach to the motor shaft, and allow for you insert 1/4" fiberglass rods ( like would be used in a tent ), make sure you install a equal number of rods to keep the motor balanced. Hook it up to a timer, and then turn it on. Of course make sure that it is close enough to the boat to keep the birds scared away._


----------



## FishingMedic

rubber snakes....birds hate em:shedevil


----------



## grouper1963

Back in my AF days, when birds in the aircraft hanger were a problem, we would place "urinal biscuits" on the rafters. We'd break them up into halves and place them about 10-15 feet apart. They kinda smell like mothballs but they kept the birds from crapping on our jets and on us. 

Not sure if this would work for you but I'm sure if you used the piss biscuits, the owl, the mono webs, rubber snakes, and then picked them off with the Daisy, you might even keep out humans.


----------



## Buckyt

When we rebuilt our boathouse last year, our pier builder suggested using chicken wire for the "ceiling". This has kept the birds out of the rafters. I also have an Owl decoy, and plan to hang a few old cd's with mono above each boat. I believe this will keep all but the most persistant birds away.


----------



## -WiRtH-

Get a couple of big rat snakes and put em up there. they'll get hungry eventually. There's been enough pictures of them on here so you can go pick up a couple small ones


----------



## captken

Mouse traps baited with shrimp.


----------



## Whitie9688

> *captken (2/27/2009)*Mouse traps baited with shrimp.




that would be interesting to watch right there!



where are you located? i have a pellet gun that is powerful as all get out and has a 3x-9x mag scope on it and LOVES to be fired


----------



## asago

hehe... all good ideas - thanks for the suggestions. Believe it or not, I found some "repellent" at Lowes that seems to actually be working... just don't get in the spray - stuff smells horrible. I REALLY like the shrimp mousetrap idea - I might have to do that just for fun.... :clap:clap


----------



## captken

Otters are every bit as aggrevating as birds. They hate mouse traps too.

Always secure the trap to something solid. Keep them out of the way of kids.

I have a blurb on boat pest problems. I'll try to find it and post it here.


----------



## captken

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">FISHING TIP # 577<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">CRITTER DAMAGE PREVENTION<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Mice and Squirrels are a problem if you live near woods. D-Con Mouse Proof will definitely do the trick and, usually, before the critters do much damage.[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Birds: Blackbirds are the worst. Several mouse traps will do them in. Bait with Shrimp or Fishbites. I've seen folks with CDs swinging from mono, fake owls, fake snakes and a variety of other items and none seemed to work very well.[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Otters and Racoons: Baited mouse traps. Bait with shrimp or Fishbites.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Roaches/Palmetto Bugs: D-Con Roach Proof works.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Carpenter Ants and other Ants. Again, if you live near woods, these critters will try to come aboard and set up housekeeping. A spray with long residual killing time works for me.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Flys. Flys often come aboard when there is a lot of grass offshore. A good fly flap is a great thing to have aboard some days.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Keeping a boat clean is a great deterrent. Little chunks of bait and food left aboard will definitely encourage critters.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Thieves. A loud burglar alarm is a great deterrent. It also scares hell out of Great Blue Herons and Pelicans.<o></o>[/B]


----------



## 69Viking

Just get a cat that likes to climb and keep his food and litter box in the boat house! Slowly reduce the amount of food you feed him and he'll start finding ways to supplement his food source, cats really like birds!


----------



## slanddeerhunter

i agree on the cats my tom kills birds ,rats and anything else he can kill,came home today ,he had brought a bird in through cat door and ate it in front bathroom wife was not happy!!


----------



## Water Spout II

String clear fishing line up under the house and between poles where the sun can hit it. The reflection off the mono keeps them away. Restuarants use this method and it works like a charm.


----------



## Jighead

Hang some aluminum foil pie pans from rafters. The mono web works as well.


----------



## nojerseydevil

Get a damn cat!!!

NJD


----------

